# Slingshot design feedback appreciated



## longjohn (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello there,

I'm fairly new to slingshot and after a while practicing with a slingshot bought in my town shop I wanted to make something myself.

I am fascinated by bareback shooting, so I started with a simple pouch and flat theraband gold (I read about it in the forum and is really a wonderful band). But the aim was really bad and unconfortable.

After a few tries I came out with this one. It is more precise than other bareback I've tried, but I'd like a general opinion so I can proceed with a more nice looking one and especially with this 2 problems I encountered:

1- sometimes when I shoot the band slapbacks on my fingers (not painful, just a bit annoying)

2- I find really difficult to get better at aiming. It's 5 days I'm practicing with this one and is just slightly better than the beginning, can't find a way to do proper training, while with the more "regular" one it was easy to be methodical.

Hope to have some feedback so I can make myself a wonderful slingshot and share it with you!

Thanks


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

I have shot some bareback and for me it's all about feeling where the pouch is in relation to the target. There really isn't much in the way of fork reference so it becomes more of sort of feeling the shot. I do use my fork hand as sort of an elevation adjustor but that's about it.


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have found pulling up away from your fingers first before pullin straight back helps alot with accuracy. I think this is due to it not sticking to the skin as much causing an uneven draw. Hope this helps a bit. I'm not sure there is going to be alot of info on this because most people see it as playing with fire and won't even give it a try.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------

